# Venting



## Xitheon (Jan 8, 2022)

There once was a little rat called Holly.
She was very soft and small and loving
She looked forward to making new friends.
The thought of friends filled her with joy.
She saw a person and she felt happy.
A friend.
Holly was happy to meet her new friend.

The person stamped on her tail and cut off her ears.

He put her in a cage and laughed at her.

He said she had bit him.

He got his friends to laugh at her.
She cried because she just wanted a friend.

They left her alone.

She just wanted a friend.

She didn't know what she had done wrong.

She is still hurt and crying.

***


----------

